# Interactuar con movil mediante un pic.



## Friyi (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola me gustaria saber como poder controlar un telefono movil mediante sus pin out.

He visto algunos proyectos en donde se hace, envia sms a numeros de la agenda, llama al numero deseado, etc.

No consigo encontrar ninguna información en ningun sitio, a ver si me podrian ayudar muchas gracias.


----------



## davolo (Jul 28, 2007)

chekea este link... el pata k escribio este link ,,,hizo una aplicacion , un envio de un sms desde un pic
suierte
http://tocache.org/electronicaupaoforo/YaBB.pl?num=1185505712


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 6, 2007)

Si quieres buscalo en el forum hay mucha información de como interactuar con ellos


----------

